# Recieved my 372XPW - Best setup?



## TMonter (Feb 27, 2007)

I know Roo was discussing mods for the muffler on several saws and since I just received my saw I wanted to set it up right. Going to be breaking the piston/rings in on Husky saw oil / Premium gas and then I'd like to switch to a good air cooled synthetic.

What mods are recommended for the muffler? Should I look into getting a different muffler?


----------



## computeruser (Feb 27, 2007)

Roll over to arboristsite and do a search for "muffler mod".  You'll have more reading than you will know what to do with!

The simple solution on many of the Husqvarna saws is to remove the muffler and drill a second hole beneath (and through) the lower support brace piece, sandwich a screen between the muffler and the brace thingee, and have enjoy the benefits of an uncorked saw.  You may also want to enlarge the existing exhaust outlet, too.  Make sure you richen the carb up (may have to remove limiters, if present) or you will promptly burn your saw up running lean.

Attached is a picture of the modified muffler on my Dolmar 7900.  The stock outlet on the side was substantially enlarged, and the second outlet on the front was added.  This has been a good setup for me, though I would discourage the front-outlet muffler setup if you are running the stock dogs (the short ones) on the saw or intend to be spending lots of time up against the wood you're cutting, as you may catch the wood on fire.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is the 372xp muffler mods , drill your muffler mounting bracket and your muffler and run a screen between them. the hole willl be about 80% of your exhaust port. no need to buy a different muffler.


----------



## TMonter (Feb 27, 2007)

Where did you buy the screen at Roo?


----------



## Roospike (Feb 27, 2007)

There are places you can find it on line as i have in the past but i tell you what , if you pick up a food colander you get all the screen you need. Its very hit and miss at hardware and box stores if you can find any at all and the time you spend running around and a lot of chainsaw dealers dont have it ,i find that just picking of a wire colander just saves a lot of time.


----------



## TMonter (Feb 27, 2007)

Half inch hole or bigger? Also am I going to need to re-jet the carb after this? If so I need to wait as I haven't purchased a tach yet. I would guess I would have to re-jet as I'm changing the way the engine breathes.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 28, 2007)

No need to re-jet, just richen it up.  You may have to remove the limiter caps, or at least grind the limiting "wing" off with a dremel.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 28, 2007)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Half inch hole or bigger? Also am I going to need to re-jet the carb after this? If so I need to wait as I haven't purchased a tach yet. I would guess I would have to re-jet as I'm changing the way the engine breathes.



Muffler mod exhaust hole 11/16 TMonter on your 372xp(w) I would run the break in period on the saw and in that time you can pick up a tach , when your ready mod the muffler ans set the carb . YOur limiter caps will have to come off to be adjusted or take the limit tangs off the limiter caps. No rejeting is required brother.


----------



## hornett22 (Mar 1, 2007)

muffler mod works great but i'd wait til after the break in.you may want to buy an extra muffler at baileys in case you need to take it in for warranty repairs.just a thought.

i left my muffler alone because i don't like the extra noise.just my prefference.i run mine with a 20" bar and stihl rsc chain.doesn't get any smoother.


----------

